# E-mails wiederherstellen z.B. WEB.DE



## Davide (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Ich hab gestern mal was ganz ganz dummes gemacht. Habe mir den tollen Mozilla Thunderbird installiert und auf mein WEB.DE E-mailaccount eingerichtet. Dabei natürlich den schlimmsten Fehler gemacht den man machen kann.

Also. So schlau wie ich war hab ich in den Einstellungen erstmal die Funktion deaktiviert, die E-mails beim vom Server holen auch automatisch zu löschen. Hatte eigentlich nicht vor meinen Account leer zu räumen. Es gibt halt viele e-mails auf die man immer wieder mal von überall zugreifen möchte. Soweit so gut. 

Die Funktion gelöschte e-mails auch vom server löschen hatte ich jedoch eingeschaltet gelassen. Wollte halt nach dem Sortieren, den ganzen überflüßigen Müll gleich auch noch auf dem Server entsorgen. Soweit so gut zum zweiten.

Eine Kleinigkeit hab ich jetzt übersehen, wenn ich in dem Thunderbird die e-mails verschiebe (in Unterordner) werden die Mails somit auch auf dem Server gelöscht, war mir eigentlich sicher, das es bei Outlook nicht so ist. Jetzt sind alle mails weg vom Server!

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, ob ich über das Programm wieder die Mails auf den Server zurücklegen kann? Ich möchte nicht unbedingt jede einzelne Mail mir selber schicken, denn dann muß ich da wieder alles neu sortieren und was nicht alles noch und als Absender steht immer nur die eine Adresse. Man sieht dann nicht auf anhieb um welchen Inhalt es sich wirklich handelt.

Vielleicht gibt es auch eine möglichkeit beim Anbietet eine art Wiederherstellung anzufragen, aber sowas kostet sicherlich. 

Hat jemand eine Idee oder Anregung?


----------

